# Neat Video



## Steve (Jan 24, 2009)

Here's a kata demonstration from a kyokushin competition.  I thought this was beautiful and wondered if you guys had seen it:






The actual demo starts at :30


----------



## dancingalone (Jan 24, 2009)

It's not to my taste.  The movement is too robotic and stiff with little understanding of what the motion actually means.  The karate-ka, especially the girls, are young though, and they have a lifetime of study ahead of them.  Good for them for participating though.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 24, 2009)

An interesting way of doing team kata, it's given me some ideas lol!
I don't know either the kata or the styles so wouldn't like to criticise tbh. Very nice though.


----------



## Steve (Jan 24, 2009)

dancingalone said:


> It's not to my taste.  The movement is too robotic and stiff with little understanding of what the motion actually means.  The karate-ka, especially the girls, are young though, and they have a lifetime of study ahead of them.  Good for them for participating though.


Thanks.  I have no idea about the actual movements.  I do have to say that, on a strictly subjective level, this is more to my taste than the acrobatic demonstrations of TKD.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 24, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> Thanks. I have no idea about the actual movements. I do have to say that, on a strictly subjective level, this is more to my taste than the acrobatic demonstrations of TKD.


 
I agree with you, it's very believable kata not gymnastics. I believe these girls could fight not just do somersaults etc.


----------



## dancingalone (Jan 24, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> Thanks.  I have no idea about the actual movements.  I do have to say that, on a strictly subjective level, this is more to my taste than the acrobatic demonstrations of TKD.



I can understand that.  Not sure if the TKD reference was due to my frequent participation on the TKD forum, but my greatest length of time training is actually in Okinawan karate.  I hold a sandan.

I believe they were performing the kyokushin version of seiunchin.  This is seiunchin performed well to my taste from the goju-ryu style, so you can understand where I am coming from.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 24, 2009)

This is the Seichan I know from Wado Ryu, done by the founder of Wado.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ckH_3iIRKwg


----------



## dancingalone (Jan 24, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> This is the Seichan I know from Wado Ryu, done by the founder of Wado.
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ckH_3iIRKwg



Thanks.  Well, that version is different from the seisan I do.  No surprise there I guess, since wado kata usually look quite a bit different than their cousins' versions.

Seisan's also found in goju-ryu, and for those lurkers who don't know, it's a different kata than seiunchin, the one we have been discussing.


----------



## searcher (Jan 24, 2009)

If I were still doing demos with my students, I would take the ideology behind it and give it a go.   A little stiff in the video, but that is fine.


----------



## Steve (Jan 24, 2009)

dancingalone said:


> I can understand that.  Not sure if the TKD reference was due to my frequent participation on the TKD forum, but my greatest length of time training is actually in Okinawan karate.  I hold a sandan.
> 
> I believe they were performing the kyokushin version of seiunchin.  This is seiunchin performed well to my taste from the goju-ryu style, so you can understand where I am coming from.


I didn't mean anything snarky by it at all.  I was actually thinking of some videos posted a few weeks back of a TKD demo team.  They were really, really cool, but from my lay perspective, this was more to my taste.  It just seems more practical and less flashy.

Nice  video.  Thanks.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 25, 2009)

The Demo was great, they must have worked hard on it.


----------



## RoninSoul (Feb 17, 2009)

I enjoyed your clip very much, it was beautiful. Speaking of TKD, take a look at this clip, it has Grace, beauty and dignity. One of my favorites.
Osu.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XPv1wOKndc&NR=1


----------

